# Montgomery



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Any scoop ?


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Heard it was a quad. 10-15 minutes per dog.


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

TimThurby said:


> Heard it was a quad. 10-15 minutes per dog.


Limited: Quad is correct with the average time per close to 10 minutes. Finished with light fading fast. 30 dogs back - rotation for second # 41.

1, 2, 5, 6, 7, 11, 13, 15, 16, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 26, 27, 28, 29, 32, 33, 35, 36, 38, 39, 44, 45, 46, 47, 52, & 55.


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

Partial Derby results:

1st. Chief-Bobby Lane
2nd Lacey- Danny Luttrell
3rd???
4th Cisco-Danny Luttrell

Jam Bud- Marty Self

Good job Danny, Bobby and Marty!!!


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Fast Woody said:


> Partial Derby results:
> 
> 1st. Chief-Bobby Lane
> 2nd Lacey- Danny Luttrell
> ...


Way to go Chief! Congrats. Bobby Lane, Jared Ward and Mark Smith 43 points and counting.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Whoo hoo Chief .....Congrats


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats Bobby and Mark! Outstanding!

SM


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Go Chief!! This is an amazing run. What is his completion rate for the Derby? It has got to be one of the highest in the country.


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Gwen I was thinking the same thing. So looked at EE for info. Chief has run 15 derby events and placed or jam in all but 2. Dang impressive for sure. This may not be completely accurate could have run some non EE events. Looking at average of 3 points per start. Good job Bobby..

Gene


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

I think he has run 19 trials and the two he didn't finish he was dropped for hooking a gun.


----------



## Bill (Mar 1, 2008)

Anyone have the open call backs to the last series?


----------



## Bill (Mar 1, 2008)

Open last series 1, 7, 13, 20, 27, 29, 38, 39, 45, 55


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Anyone have AM callbacks ?


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

rboudet said:


> I think he has run 19 trials and the two he didn't finish he was dropped for hooking a gun.


Dropped in a derby for hooking a gun? UR kidding, right?


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

HiRollerlabs said:


> Dropped in a derby for hooking a gun?


That's what I was thinking!

What good is the internet if we can't roll those Derby judges under the bus?

In my book, a hooked gun in a Derby might have you running "green", depending on the work of the rest of the field. One hooked gun is certainly not a major fault.

Chief's dam Sophie was an impressive FC when she was being trained and handled by Smith.


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Franco said:


> That's what I was thinking!
> 
> What good is the internet if we can't roll those Derby judges under the bus?
> 
> ...


Not going to throw anyone under the bus, but it did happen. And it's ashame Sophie is just sitting in a kennel in Mississippi doing nothing. A few of us have tried to contact the owner about breeding her again and assuming the responsibility and splitting what money is made but unfortunetly he wont return calls or messages. Heck all we want is a puppy or two.

Enough of this, where are all the results from this weekend?


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

rboudet said:


> Enough of this, where are all the results from this weekend?


Open:

1st - Woody - Shirley Greener/Lorne Langevin
2nd - Check - Mark Medford/Mark Medford
3rd - Yates - Kyle Broussard/Charlie Moody
4th - Maggie (I think, I know it was one of Chris') Jessie Kent/Chris Ledford
RJ - Willie (I think again, memory is getting worse) Jim Pickering
I know there were a couple of JAMS but don't remember them.

Lost interest in the Amateur after the Land Blind. No info.


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Kyle congrats on the 3rd in the open!

This is all I remember from the results yesterday in the Q and Am. 

Am
1st Joe Broyles
2nd ????
3rd Lou Magee (I think)
4th????

Jam
Steve O with Charlie
Shirley Greener

Qual
1st Dan Devos 
2nd Chad Wilson
3rd ????
4th ?????
RJ Sandie Bond
Jams
There were a bunch

That's all I can remember off the top of my head, sorry. Results will be on EE in a couple of days.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

OK it is Monday night and the Am placements still have not shown up and they are not on EE. Which dog did Joe run to win? who got the placements and which dogs?


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Gwen Jones said:


> OK it is Monday night and the Am placements still have not shown up and they are not on EE. Which dog did Joe run to win? who got the placements and which dogs?


Patience Gwen patience. Know that Sugar Medford got 2nd, and I think Kabbes got 4th. Sorry chic, all I got.

-Tim


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Thanks Mr. Tim. If I am going to drop off notes to my friends who place - I need to get it right. I really appreciate the info.


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Joe won with Diesel


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

rboudet said:


> Joe won with Diesel


Good to see Diesel picked up where old FC AFC Quick left off, now that he is on cat & squirrel patrol.


----------



## mjcrow (Oct 19, 2007)

want to thank all for picking up my slack
at the trial this weekend


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

BIG Congrats to Joe for the win with Diesel. It must feel great to have a new dog coming up that can win. Somehow it just does not seem fair to have 2 good ones in a row.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Don't forget that Joe had FC AFC Rowdy before Quick which Mark finished a National with. I think it was 1997.

Mark was doing a Father and son thing this past weekend at Texas Tech where his son attends school so, Mark's dogs win even when he's not around! ;-)


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

Frank:

I swear to god Mark has got to be paying you. We all know he's a great trainer but you have a serious man crush on him.

Kyle


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Kyle, just a freind that I am glad is doing well!


----------

